# Canon responds: The New & Revolutionary Canon EOS 75D !!



## John Thomas (Oct 24, 2013)

See here the press release:

http://www.leica-boss.com/2013/10/canon-responds-to-revolutionary-sony-mirrorless-full-frame-with-even-more-revolutionary-aps-c-dslr/

Enjoy!


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Oct 24, 2013)

I thought this was real for about 15 seconds.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2013)

A Leica fanboy writing about Canon not being innovative? 

Now _*that's*_ funny.


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 24, 2013)

unfocused said:


> A Leica fanboy writing about Canon not being innovative?
> 
> Now _*that's*_ funny.



Actually, apart from the price, I find that monochrome-only Leica camera very innovative and surely wouldn't mind a *Canon EOS 5D Mark IIIm* at say a third of the price of the colour version.


----------



## Brendon (Oct 24, 2013)

As long as the 75d has a "direct print" button, I'm sure people will buy it ;-)


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 24, 2013)

unfocused said:


> A Leica fanboy writing about Canon not being innovative?
> 
> Now _*that's*_ funny.


So true, and I found the whole thing mocking instead of funny. I'm all for humor and satire (see some of my posts), but fanboys from Leica, Canon, Nikon, Sony, or otherwise annoy me. We are in a great time where photographers have tons of incredible choices and it's just immature to rip other brands for nothing other than juvenile insecurity.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > A Leica fanboy writing about Canon not being innovative?
> ...



Well said.


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 24, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> ... I found the whole thing mocking instead of funny.



I found that the "press release" captured the essence of why I haven't "upgraded" my current Canon EOS bodies ... Canon is on the one hand simply recycling the same old stuff (e.g. the EOS 700D), and on the other hand not pushing "innovation" down to "traditional" photographers (e.g. the on-chip AF of the 70D is useless if your technique is through the viewfinder).


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 24, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ... I found the whole thing mocking instead of funny.
> ...


I agree the concept of it was pretty funny, particularly considering Canon's most recent Rebel firmware, I mean body, "upgrades" I just thought the execution of it - particularly the length and the harping on the AA filter. The jury is out on AA filters and it's almost pointless to remove them unless you shoot at some exact aperture using perfect technique and even then, the difference is barely visible to pixel peepers. To act like Canon is stupid for not doing this is just ignorance and arrogance.


----------



## gary (Oct 24, 2013)

I find the so called press release both sad and unsurprising. This type of mockery happens all the time just watch car ads on TV so I am not surprised. Its sad because of the way electronics companies are acting with their annual or semi annual release of updated equipment with minimal or non-existant changes. They get away with it because of the buyers who just have to have the latest thing even if it is no different in most respects to what they already have. Recently we have had the latest round of I phones I pads, other companies will follow, they will sell well and their in lay the problem. I for one will wait for significant steps forward in the technology I need before replacing something that works perfectly well.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 24, 2013)

Tough room.


----------



## mingyuansung (Oct 24, 2013)

Wasting my time to read it. :-\


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 24, 2013)

dilbert said:


> LookingThroughMyLens81 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was real for about 15 seconds.
> ...



I hear that it will have a mode dial which will NOT go all the way around


----------



## MichaelHodges (Oct 27, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ... I found the whole thing mocking instead of funny.
> ...




Agreed. I found it hilarious as well.


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 28, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ... I found the whole thing mocking instead of funny.
> ...



Of course, IMO, that's something of an unfair criticism. Like most traditional photographers, I take more than 99% of my shots through the viewfinder, but for the occasional shot where I do use live view—whether because I'm using extenders with a slow lens, holding the camera over my head to get a better angle, using a rain hood, or whatever—I find that there are no words for how much the focusing speed sucks. 

Sure, that feature isn't at all critical, and I certainly wouldn't trade other features for it, but I definitely wouldn't complain if it found its way into every camera in Canon's lineup, just as long as there are other significant sensor improvements along with it.


----------

